# New babies born.



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Today . One chocolate self,blue tabby,4 cps.All over 110g apart from one at 93g.All doing great and fighting at the milk bar.


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

Congratulations! Beautiful babies!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

so cute, love the chocolates! I use those collars to, if you can run some scissors down the middle and make the paper thinner then you can resize the sticky bit!


----------



## Kotanushka (Oct 25, 2013)

Congratulaions! Lovely babies, beautiful mum. Those blue eyes! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

Is it usual with BSH - such big babies?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Kotanushka said:


> Congratulaions! Lovely babies, beautiful mum. Those blue eyes! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:
> 
> Is it usual with BSH - such big babies?


Yeah iv have a fair few born at nice weights,varies though,iv also had some little ones not many though.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Congratulations on the newborns, glad all is well. xxx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Congratulations on the newborns, glad all is well. xxx


Thankyou cc..what a great week if had.Even won a snicker bar today and i never win anything lol.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Wow! Big litter, big babies!

And mammy cat is looking like it was no big deal popping all of those tines out - well, rather her than me hahahaha

Congratulations! Are you planning on keeping any of them if they are show standard ?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

lostbear said:


> Wow! Big litter, big babies!
> 
> And mammy cat is looking like it was no big deal popping all of those tines out - well, rather her than me hahahaha
> 
> Congratulations! Are you planning on keeping any of them if they are show standard ?


No not keeping any from this litter..i have new girl joining us in march.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Congratulations, they are so lovely!

I love the last pic...looks like mum really loves them


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

*congratulations, gorgeous litter. xx*


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

kellyrich said:


> Congratulations, they are so lovely!
> 
> I love the last pic...looks like mum really loves them


Yes kelly shes a lovely mother.


colliemerles said:


> *congratulations, gorgeous litter. xx*


Thanx CM..gosh i cant wait for me bed tonight.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Congratulations! Gorgeous babies :001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Gorgeous chunky little monkeys :001_wub::001_wub: Well done Breeze and midwife :thumbup1:


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Congratulations, beautiful babies, could I ask where you get the collars from?


----------



## MrsPurrfect (May 12, 2012)

Oh they are absolutely gorgeous.

I would love to have a BSH. I have read they have a lovely personality and I think they look great. Well done to mum


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Gorgeous. xxxxx

Glad all went well.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

congratulations....looks like the chocolate baby should be called Snickers, eh?


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Aww so cute, congrats


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Paddypaws said:


> congratulations....looks like the chocolate baby should be called Snickers, eh?


..yeah DEFO lolol


jaycee05 said:


> Congratulations, beautiful babies, could I ask where you get the collars from?


Here you are,i get the 1'' ones and cut the strips vertically into 4 for tiny babies 100 Tyvek Security and Event Wristbands - CHOICE OF COLOURS | eBay


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Thankyou so much everyone.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Congratulations on the new arrivals,as always they are absolutely gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Congratulations Sara, well done to Breeze too, all gorgeous babies


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanx again everyone,all doing great and mum is simply a natural ..lives up to her name when it comes to kittening.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

New picture's they are now 1 week old.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

absolutely gorgeous babies. those photos are beautiful:001_wub:
i always look forward to seeing your kittens


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> No not keeping any from this litter..i have new girl joining us in march.
> 
> View attachment 133651


She's lovely! Beautiful markings, and the manic-eyes of a cat that knows it is going to have its picture on the forum


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> New picture's they are now 1 week old.
> 
> View attachment 134188
> 
> ...


Oh - they are so tiny. I'm melting, here.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

thankyou catsgalore,lostbear! I love the darker pointed kittens they look button cute like this with the little coloured noses.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> ..yeah DEFO lolol
> 
> Here you are,i get the 1'' ones and cut the strips vertically into 4 for tiny babies 100 Tyvek Security and Event Wristbands - CHOICE OF COLOURS | eBay


Thank you, only just remembered to look about collars lol


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Beautiful photos Sara


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

sharonbee said:


> Beautiful photos Sara


Thankyou sweety.


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

Such beautiful babies  clever Breeze!


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Awww Congratulations! Beautiful babies!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

congrats to you and Breeze, best wishes for the beautiful bundle xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

A couple of pictures they are four weeks old now.


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Stunning babies :001_wub:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

wicket said:


> Stunning babies :001_wub:


Thankyou wicket


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh, they are just lovely.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Firedog said:


> Oh, they are just lovely.


Thanx firedog.Nice to see your still here iv not been on much alately.


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

Their eyes :001_wub:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Lunabuma said:


> Their eyes :001_wub:


Lovely arnt they,i was impressed as this was a self to cp mating.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

omg they have very smoochable whisker pads , chunky cherubs xxx


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> Thanx firedog.Nice to see your still here iv not been on much alately.


Me neither, hubby was off work for two weeks, went back to work for a week and was off for another two weeks, only gone back today and is off for another two days after tomorrow. I wouldn't mind but he doesn't really want to share the pc.

Those kitties are just too gorgeous.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Stunning babies as always. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

thanx jo


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_very very cute, I love their eyes gorgeous,  you must be very proud._


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Squeeeee!!


----------

